# Neu und Quereinsteiger im letzten Jahr



## pulrichpaul1 (21. Sep. 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich bin ein neuer und würde mich gerne kurz Vorstellen.
Ich heiße Uli und bin 47 Jahre und wohne mitten in NRW.
Wir sind aufgrund eines Häuslewechsels im letzten Jahr zu einem Teich gekommen. Oh mann was ganz neues für mich, hatte nie etwas mit Fischen am Hut, außer in der Zubereitung ( SCHERZ).
Freunde um mich herrum hatten Aquarien aber ich konnte mich nie recht begeistern.
Jetzt nach einem Jahr habe ich voll Spaß bekommen, aber genau soviel ärger hatte ich dieses Jahr mit unserem Teich.
Algen soweit das Auge reichte, ich konnte nicht einmal mal mehr unser Grund von der Flachwasserzone sehen.
Ich habe alles gemacht und bin bei etlichen Leuten( wo ich dachte die haben Ahnung ) gewwesen, aber die wollten alle nur verkaufen.
Also ab ins Netzt und lesen lesen.
Dann habe ich in Nachbarort Unna jemanden kennengelernt, der Teichbau betreibt.
Habe im Netzt eine Bauanleitung für einen Filter gefunden und habe mich an bauen begeben, nun dank auch des Materials und einigen Tips aus den Nachbarort Unna, haben wir nach ca. 3 Wochen neuem Filterlauf spiegelklares Wasser.
Mit Mulch 3 habe ich dann den rest in griff bekommen jetzt ist noch an den Uferzonen ein wenig Alge aber ich kann das erste Mal dieses Jahr unsere Fische sehen.
Jetz sitze ich jeden Abend an unserem Teich in unserer neuen Ecke mit gemütlicher Bank uns schaue dem Treiben der Fische zu.
Habe mir dann auch einen etwas größeren Koi und zwei Weiße __ Störe gegönnt, und habe nun viel Spaß am Fischtreiben.
Lieben Gruß und danke an alle die Ihr Wissen anderen zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Digicat (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Neu und Quereinsteiger im letzten Jahr*

Servus Uli

Herzlich Willkommen

Ich denke dir wurde im "Teichzentrum Unna" geholfen 

Kannst du mir erklären was ein "Mulch 3" ist 

Ich hoffe nicht das das Chemie ist ... denn so etwas sollte man tunlichst vermeiden in den Teich zu kippen 

Zu deinen Fischen sag ich jetzt mal nix 

Und noch zwei Tipps: 

gib mal in die Suche Stör ein 
und das Basisiwissen solltest du als Abendlektüre mal durchackern ...


----------



## pulrichpaul1 (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Neu und Quereinsteiger im letzten Jahr*

Hallo,
Danke für die Zeilen, da liegst Du richtig.
Was ist denn mit den Fischen und vor allem mit dem Stör?
Habe ich etwas verkehrt gemacht??


----------



## pulrichpaul1 (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Neu und Quereinsteiger im letzten Jahr*

Sorry, 
Mulch 3 sind Bio Bakterien die die Abgestorbenen Algen zersetzen, rein Biologisch, Chemie kommt bei mir auch nicht in den Teich, dann hätte ich lieber GRÜN gelassen


----------



## heiko-rech (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Neu und Quereinsteiger im letzten Jahr*

Hallo,

wenn schon Bilder, dann aber bitte vom kompletten Teich Nicht Häppchenweise.

Den Bachlauf würde ich noch ein wenig anders gestalten, so dass man die Folie nicht mehr sieht.

Was sind das für Schnüre, die man auf dem Bild mit den Fischen sieht?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## ouzo (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Neu und Quereinsteiger im letzten Jahr*

Hallo Uli,

Erst einmal

:willkommen

Teich sieht schon sehr schön aus, aber wie schon gesagt.... Folie abdecken.
Die Folie wird auch brüchig mit der Zeit, wenn ständig Sonne drauf brennt.

Du hast ja zur Zeit die Algen im Griff und mußt jetzt auch darauf achten, daß sie im nächsten Jahr nicht wieder kommen. 
__ Störe können nicht rückwärts schwimmen. Wenn sie sich verheddern ist das ihr Todesurteil. 
Geb mal in die Suchhilfe Störe ein und du wirst dort viiiel zu lesen bekommen


Viel Spaß noch


----------



## pulrichpaul1 (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Neu und Quereinsteiger im letzten Jahr*

Hallo Heiko,
nun das mit dem ganzen Bild hat vorhin geklappt, werde ich aber nach reichen versprochen.
Die Schnüre sind vorbereitung für unseren Dänemark Urlaub, da kommt ein Netz drauf, damit es nicht auf der Wasseroberfläche liegt und wegen dem __ Reiher
Gruß Uli


----------



## Digicat (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Neu und Quereinsteiger im letzten Jahr*

Servus Uli

Danke für die Info über das "Mulch 3" 

Ist aber nix anderes als "Brottrunk" (Hefebakterien) ...  (gehe mal auf die Suche im Forum)

und ... es freut mich das du bezüglich Chemie die richtige Einstellung hast 

und ... Danke für die Bilder  hast noch mehr ... der ganze Teich, vorallem die Uferzonen wären von Interesse :beeten


----------



## pulrichpaul1 (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Neu und Quereinsteiger im letzten Jahr*

Hallo Ihr zwei,
danke für die Willkommensgrüße ( sieht schön aus).!!!
Ja das mit der Folie weiß ich und den Wasserfall werde ich zur nächsten Saison auch ändern das habe ich mir schon vorgenommen. Habe auch in Planung den Teich zu vergößern, aber da gibt es noch leichte Diskusionen mit der besseren Hälfte.
Das mit den Stören ist mir bekannt, was mann da sieht sind aber keine Fadenalgen sondern die Stiehle von den Seeerosen.
Lieben Gruß zurück 
Uli


----------



## pulrichpaul1 (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Neu und Quereinsteiger im letzten Jahr*

Hollo Helmut,
ja es gibt noch mehr Bilder aber auf dem anderen Rechner, sitze z.Zt. am Lapi auf der Arbeit.
Hatte dies alles ja erst vorhin gesehen und mir angeschaut, wie ich das alles ins Netz bekomme.
Gruß Uli.
PS was ist denn nun mit meinen Fischen??


----------



## heiko-rech (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Neu und Quereinsteiger im letzten Jahr*

Hallo,


pulrichpaul1 schrieb:


> PS was ist denn nun mit meinen Fischen??



Es gibt immer wieder heftige Diskusionen über die Haltung von Stören in Gartenteichen. Viele schreiben, dass man sie erst in Teichen ab 20.000 Litern halten sollte, die auch entsprechend gestaltet sind.

Die Suchfunktion fördert viele solcher Diskusionen zutage.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Digicat (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Neu und Quereinsteiger im letzten Jahr*

OK ... 

Die __ Störe .... sind Schwimmer ... richtige Schwimmer .... die brauchen sehr große Teiche .... und sind nix für so "kleine Gartenteiche" ... 

auch wenn sie jetzt noch klein sind .... 

Wennst noch kannst ... gib sie dem Händler wieder zurück.


----------



## pulrichpaul1 (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Neu und Quereinsteiger im letzten Jahr*

Helmut,
also zurückgeben kann ich sie nicht mehr, der Händler hat seinen Fisch Außenbereich bereits geschlossen.
Desweiteren kennt er die größe meines Teiches, das __ Störe schwimmer sind und groß werden ist mir bekannt, aber das ich sie garnicht halten soll oder gar darf, hat mir der händler nicht gesagt.
War das auch wieder nur einer der VERKAUFEN will ??!!
Ich als neuling verlasse mich doch auf die Ratschläge der Fachwelt oder ist das FALSCH??!!!


----------



## CoolNiro (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Neu und Quereinsteiger im letzten Jahr*

Hallo Uli,



> Ich als neuling verlasse mich doch auf die Ratschläge der Fachwelt oder ist das FALSCH??!!!



ja, leider. __ Störe kosten Geld und das gefällt den Verkäufern.
In 12.000 Liter haben Störe einfach nix verloren. Das ist
nicht artgerecht wie man hier schon in vielen Diskussionen
nachlesen kann. Meist gehen in diesen Threads die Emutionen
sehr hoch und unsere Mods sind gezwungen die Themen zu
schließen, da es viel zu viele Menschen gibt die Ihr Ego über
das Recht der Tiere auf artgerechte Haltung stellen und nicht 
bereit sind zu sagen: 

"Mist, da bin ich falsch beraten worden,
aber ich versuche, wenn es irgendwie geht die Störe an
jemand anderen mit entsprechender Teichanlage abzugeben".

Oder aber: 

"Okay, am besten ich vergrößere meinen Teich weil
ich meine liebgewonnenen Störe gerne behalten möchte."

Meist endet das leider nur in Schönredereien und der Suche
nach fadenscheinigsten Ausreden. Ausbaden müssen das
dann immer die Fische.

Ich wünsche Dir das Du Dich für das Richtige entscheidest 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## pulrichpaul1 (22. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Neu und Quereinsteiger im letzten Jahr*

Also mein Entschluß steht seit einigen Tagen fest, ich werde zur nächsten Saison unser Teich vergrößern und auch tiefer gestallten.
Die __ Störe sind noch recht klein und irgendwie ist es sehr entspannent ihnen bei kreisen zu zu sehen.
Vom Platz her habe ich die möglichkeit, unseren Teich zu Verdoppel, d.h. wir haben dann ca. 25.000l.
Danke für alle Antworten die bisher gekommen sind.
Gruß Uli


----------



## CoolNiro (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Neu und Quereinsteiger im letzten Jahr*

Hallo Uli,

na das ist doch super 

Im Bereich Koiteich findest Du bestimmt viele
nützliche Tips hier im Forum um einen Teich
mit möglichst viel Tiefzone und dafür notwendiger
Filterung zu erschaffen. Das kommt dann auch
Deinen Stören zu Gute.

Viel Glück und halt uns auf dem laufenden, am
besten mit vielen Bildern 

Gruß
Andy


----------

